# 3D Nationals



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Tim and I got back yesterday.Hats off to the hosting club, it's members and volunteers.Just a super job all the way around folks.Even the weather was outstanding for the event.Of course it is 3D! Tim took gold and I took silver.
The young people also did very well.Congratulations to Andy Brown and his silver win.Way to go buddy!I couldn't have shot with a better bunch of guys and had a great time.All in all, and I know that Tim feels the same way.We were proud to represent Ontario.See some of you at the Running Bear.
Cheers Charles


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Way to go Team Ontario!!!!! Congratulations Charles.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Way to go Timmer you got a national medal now and a GOLD to boot Congrats to you Charles


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats guys.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*What a team*

GREAT JOB TIM AND CHARLES :darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Tim and Charles.....way to go.

Can't wait to hear all about it on the W/E.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Congradulations Tim and Charles and Andy great job
Great to showing for Ontario.
Brian


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Should have looked at all the results before posting something on here:embara:
Congradulations to all the Ontarians who shot great this weekend
All 3 cadets medaled congradulations on gold Ryan, the juniors winning gold congradulations Brandon/Katie
And to all the other Ontarians who did great congradulations. You
did Ontario proud.
Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*other golds*

peter garrette gold erich gold john gold all in the trad classes as well...clean sweep and also ont gold in long bow as well


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Great job guys, you should be proud!

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was a great shoot, awsome weather and location.
We hada blast at the cabins at the Old Orchard Inn with the Dampier family, Andy & Rene', guys from BC and from NB.

Ontario had a large showing both at the shoot and the medals.

It was awsome to have the final four in the Grand Pre from Ontario.


----------



## wndsurfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Nudlebush, Congrats on your win in the Grand prix, Just one Thing, Greg Neilson is From Alberta. P.S. Thank You to All the Nova scotia Archers you did your self Proud, Great Event:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I wasnt there ... But was under the Impression that Team BC was a pretty good force to be reconed with as well ...

CRK I shoot regularly with Al, from what I understand it was a last shot to win deal ... thats awesome Congrats to you .. I used to Shoot regularly with Dean (wndsurfer) and I know he is a great shooter as well ... Good job Guys 

Tim ... To beat Leon from BC and Greg from Alberta is a feat ... I know them both ..Greg I know better than I know Leon ... both are awesome shooters as well ..Congrats 

Sam Wright I have come to think of one of my closest friends in the archery world in the last few years since I moved to BC .. and would to Congratulate her on another great showing.


----------

